

How does the cleverbot work? - vabole

Does anyone know how does Cleverbot work? If you have not, try talking to him on cleverbot.com It is amazing! It may not pass for human most of the time, but it is quite humanlike and entertaining as it is.<p>It got me interested in how those things work, but unfortunately it's source code is not available.<p>So how does it work?
======
bzupnick
its horrible....i asked. "watsup?" it said. "in science"

~~~
vabole
It fails sometimes, but it can produce very humanlike conversations too. There
is a whole thread of conversations with cleverbot on reddit ：
<http://www.reddit.com/r/cleverbot>

